# Light Rail Paranoia



## Rail Freak (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm a little embarrassed to admit it but, on my recent trip to Portland,Ore. I made up my mind to take advantage of being in a town with light rail, which I've never experienced. I can't believe the inner self debate of whether or not to do it <_< ! I had visions of me missing stops, getting lost & worse :blink: ! Well, curiosity won out & I did it. Portland's all day pass is only $4.75 and what a comfortable & interesting means of transportation for someone like myself who has trouble walking or for anyone for that matter! The people I met that day in Portland were so helpful and friendly  ! I'm glad I did it as it was a highlight of my trip!!! 

RF


----------



## AlanB (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice to hear that you tried it and liked it.

Now all you need to do is to convince some of the naysayers in Tampa who oppose light rail and further expansion of TECO.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 17, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Nice to hear that you tried it and liked it.
> Now all you need to do is to convince some of the naysayers in Tampa who oppose light rail and further expansion of TECO.



AMEN BROTHER!

Any Suggestions? I've written letters & made a couple of calls. Does that make me a Lobbiest???  My wallet doesn't feel like I'm one!  :lol:  

RF


----------



## sky12065 (Jun 21, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> I'm a little embarrassed to admit it but, on my recent trip to Portland,Ore. I made up my mind to take advantage of being in a town with light rail, which I've never experienced. I can't believe the inner self debate of whether or not to do it <_< ! I had visions of me missing stops, getting lost & worse :blink: ! Well, curiosity won out & I did it. Portland's all day pass is only $4.75 and what a comfortable & interesting means of transportation for someone like myself who has trouble walking or for anyone for that matter! The people I met that day in Portland were so helpful and friendly  ! I'm glad I did it as it was a highlight of my trip!!!  RF


I'll be in Portland in about a week and a half. I received materials from TriMet and have been going over them. I think I'm more paranoia that you were. To take it I would have to take my rented mobility scooter about a mile over questionable roads before I could even board the light rail to the convention center. Being alone on the open road I don't like the idea of being that venerable.

Hopefully the convention will have some mobility solutions that can help!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 22, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a little embarrassed to admit it but, on my recent trip to Portland,Ore. I made up my mind to take advantage of being in a town with light rail, which I've never experienced. I can't believe the inner self debate of whether or not to do it <_< ! I had visions of me missing stops, getting lost & worse :blink: ! Well, curiosity won out & I did it. Portland's all day pass is only $4.75 and what a comfortable & interesting means of transportation for someone like myself who has trouble walking or for anyone for that matter! The people I met that day in Portland were so helpful and friendly  ! I'm glad I did it as it was a highlight of my trip!!!  RF
> ...


If you get the chance, visit The Portland City Grill. It's on the 30th floor of a downtown bank building. I went to the bar for a great vantage point for photos!!! Watch out though, cocktails $7.50!


----------



## sky12065 (Jun 22, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > Rail Freak said:
> ...


I have a feeling I won't (except for the Amtrak Station) get to the west side of the river, but my wife may go to some book store on that side that's supposed to be really good. Should I though, I'll keep the Grill in mind!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 22, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > sky12065 said:
> ...


Powell's Book Store, I didn't make it there but I was told "if it's in print they've got or can get it for you. I understand it's huge!!!

Hope ya get to ride the MAX Lines, plus they have a free travel square downtown similar to Seattle!

Wish I had been familiar with light rail before going out there, Taxi fares ate me up!!! But Heah, it was a learning experience!!!


----------



## jackal (Jun 22, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> I have a feeling I won't (except for the Amtrak Station) get to the west side of the river, but my wife may go to some book store on that side that's supposed to be really good. Should I though, I'll keep the Grill in mind!
> 
> 
> sky12065 said:
> ...


Yes, Powell's! I, too, have never been (I've driven _through_ Portland countless times with family but have never stopped, sadly, and only briefly visited a friend during a half-day layover at the airport last year), but I have heard INCREDIBLE things about this store. It apparently takes up an entire city block and maintains the title of the largest used book store on the planet. A family friend who is a longtime Oregonian said she used to take her kids there on the weekends. They'd enter the store in the morning, and she'd tell them to meet back at the entrance at whatever time that afternoon, and then they'd go begin their reading adventures. They would proceed the _entire_ day without even running into each other! That's how huge this store is!

If you can at all make it and you are a lover (or even casual enjoyer) of books, you should go. But definitely make your wife go!

More info here:

http://www.powells.com/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Powell%27s_Books


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 22, 2009)

jackal said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > I have a feeling I won't (except for the Amtrak Station) get to the west side of the river, but my wife may go to some book store on that side that's supposed to be really good. Should I though, I'll keep the Grill in mind!
> ...


No wife, so, it looks like I've gotta go back to that area again! :lol:

1st - train trip (missed Columbia River Gorge)

2nd - train trip (missed Powell's Book Store) My Overdrafts Are Adding Up so:

3rd trip - I'm gonna do Alaska ,VC, Cruises, Ferries,Whale Looking, Eskimo Looking (only single females) & whatever looks FUN!

Maybe I should consider a little Life Style Adjustment & move to the NW?!?!?


----------



## jackal (Jun 22, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> No wife, so, it looks like I've gotta go back to that area again! :lol:


Well, I meant sky's wife!

But when you snag one of them Eskimo girls, you can take her to Powell's, too! :lol:


----------



## sky12065 (Jun 22, 2009)

jackal said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > No wife, so, it looks like I've gotta go back to that area again! :lol:
> ...


Rail Freak,

GO FOR IT RAIL FREAK! Just be careful about rubbing noses with a cute Eskimo girl. You do know what that can get from it... don't you?

Jackal,

Thanks for the write up. I don't think it's necessary for me to make the suggestion. As for me, I already have well over 100 unread books in my book case and think it will take a whole lot of years for me just to go through those!


----------



## George Harris (Jun 26, 2009)

General thoughts:

In the current time you hardly have an excuse for NOT using the public tranportation in a city, unless of course there are issues of crime and gangland territory that would put you at risk, or if you have mobility problems that affect you getting to it, or the service is simply not there for the time and place where you need it.

Thanks to the web, you can usually get maps, route maps, schedules, etc. for any public transit in the US anywhere. The go to the map programs that will give you the close up aerial photo, and you can even see what the streets and buildings are like where you are trying to go.

Maybe I am nuts, and a lot of people think so, but to me it is kind of fun to try to figure out public transit in a new place.

You can generally figure it out in foreign cities, as well. Even where the writing is not in the Roman alphabet, if you learn the map and route numbers, you can get around a lot. When you can, it gives you a freedom to move around on your own. Just learn the basic fares and their normal procedures. Generally, at least in Asia, if you are trying to figure this sort of stuff out, people seem glad to help you over the bumps. Many times there will be local peculiarities that you would not normally think about. For example, in Taipei, some of the bus routes you pay when you get on, some you pay when you get off. Some that cover two zones you do both. Watch what the locals do and do thou likewise. Either on the farebox or over the driver there would be a sign, in Chinese, that would tell you which. Can't read Chinese? No real problem, there was only one character in there that differed. It was for either "Up" or "Down" and they are two of the simplest characters in the language. Think a capital T with one extra stroke on the stem: That is Down. Turn the capital T upside down so that the stem points up, add a slightly different extra stoke on the stem, and that is Up. Easy.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 26, 2009)

George Harris said:


> or if you have mobility problems that affect you getting to it,


BINGO!!! 

RF


----------

